# pic request... nogaro blue tt



## GTIFireCracker (Aug 4, 2006)

anyone have pics of a nogaro blue tt? did they even make those? maybe special editon, i dont know so im just wondering i love tts and that color http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2fast2 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: pic request... nogaro blue tt (GTIFireCracker)*

I drive one.
Here you go..











_Modified by 2fast2 at 11:57 PM 12-31-2007_


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: pic request... nogaro blue tt (2fast2)*

the search button at the top still works just incase ya didn't know







http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerosearch


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: pic request... nogaro blue tt (VWdriver03)*









Thats mine. Nice to see another http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIFireCracker (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: pic request... nogaro blue tt (l88m22vette)*

those are the sickest tts i love them in that color... by the way posting this was easier then searching http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: pic request... nogaro blue tt (GTIFireCracker)*

dude Nogaro blue is a $20 aftermarket option.










_Modified by Murderface at 11:59 PM 1-1-2008_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: pic request... nogaro blue tt (Murderface)*

thats what most cars driven to the shows are. But for some reason when they get there, they change colors.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: pic request... nogaro blue tt (cincyTT)*

are you ever at any of the east coast dub/Audi events cincy? i.e. waterfest, H20, TTeast...just curious.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: pic request... nogaro blue tt (Murderface)*

They are like 6-8 hours away. If i can have a working car and its in decent shape i might. Ryan and Matt offered me rides if i could get to where they were when everyone went camping.


----------



## Blue TTop (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: pic request... nogaro blue tt (GTIFireCracker)*

Here's a Roadster - 









If you live in Europe, no issue. IIRC it is about $4,000 for the option in the US.


_Modified by Blue TTop at 7:53 PM 1-1-2008_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: pic request... nogaro blue tt (Blue TTop)*

Actually, I don't think thats Nogaro; here is a thread from a while back that discusses the (many) different colors the TT had here and in Europe. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3497512 I believe the final count of _just different blues_ was like 9. I'm going to guess that roadster is Kingston or Glacier (hell, it could be Denim; its hard to tell with the lighting)


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: pic request... nogaro blue tt (l88m22vette)*

Yeah honestly that roadster doesn't look Nogaro...


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

*Re: pic request... nogaro blue tt (Murderface)*

looks too metallic but he owns it and should know


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: pic request... nogaro blue tt (Corrado SLC NL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corrado SLC NL* »_looks too metallic but he owns it and should know









his is silver with a blue top (thus his name). He actually posted his car by mistake first.


----------



## spiTTfire (Sep 24, 2006)

The color of the TTR is called Sprintblau/perl.
It was an Option of the Advance-Package offered for the last 8N Models. including BOSE, xenon, 18" Wheels. when i was looking for my new TT nearly 80 percent of the 160hp Models were Sprintblau. After a while this color starts to cause eye-cancer.. i hate it


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (spiTTfire)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spiTTfire* »_ when i was looking for my new TT nearly 80 percent of the * 160hp Models * were Sprintblau. After a while this color starts to cause eye-cancer.. i hate it

You meant 180 right?


----------



## spiTTfire (Sep 24, 2006)

no i´m talking about the last ttc and ttr 8n models..
over here in Krautland they came with 160 instead of 150hp and 190 instead of 180 hp!


----------



## spiTTfire (Sep 24, 2006)

made a mistake...
Last small-engine Models came with 163HP instead of 150


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (spiTTfire)*

Uh, why?







Seems like a lot of useless effort


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (spiTTfire)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spiTTfire* »_no i´m talking about the last ttc and ttr 8n models..
over here in Krautland they came with 160 instead of 150hp and 190 instead of 180 hp!

I learn something new eveyday thanks to these threads


----------



## 20thNo1967 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: pic request... nogaro blue tt (Blue TTop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue TTop* »_Here's a Roadster - 









If you live in Europe, no issue. IIRC it is about $4,000 for the option in the US.

_Modified by Blue TTop at 7:53 PM 1-1-2008_

thats denim blue


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: pic request... nogaro blue tt (2fast2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2fast2* »_I drive one.
Here you go..









_Modified by 2fast2 at 11:57 PM 12-31-2007_

this car is beautiful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## raddorabbit (Jul 31, 2005)

I didn't know the tt came in this color. Is it an aftermarket paint job, or custom ordered through audi?


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: pic request... nogaro blue tt (20thNo1967)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20thNo1967* »_
thats denim blue

no, but its not nogaro either. its one of the other blues


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (raddorabbit)*

Custom order; the original owner of my car paid like $2k for the color (or so I was told)


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (spiTTfire)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spiTTfire* »_no i´m talking about the last ttc and ttr 8n models..
over here in Krautland they came with 160 instead of 150hp and 190 instead of 180 hp!

180hp is our base model for the MkI TT , the next one up is 225hp.







and then 250hp


----------



## Blue TTop (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: pic request... nogaro blue tt (Blue TTop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue TTop* »_Here's a Roadster - 








If you live in Europe, no issue. IIRC it is about $4,000 for the option in the US.


I checked with the owner of this car and confirmed the color is actually Kingfisher Blue, an Audi limited special order color.
Here's another picture of the Roadster - 








Here's a Kingfisher Blue coupe -


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: pic request... nogaro blue tt (Blue TTop)*

^ that is the best blue, AMAZING!


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: pic request... nogaro blue tt (VWdriver03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWdriver03* »_^ that is the best blue, AMAZING!

word. X2


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: pic request... nogaro blue tt (scoTT la rock)*

Wow, Nogaro envy


----------



## 8 UR V8 (Mar 24, 2007)

l88m22vette's Nogaro looks AWESOME in person!!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (8 UR V8)*

You should see it after I cleaned off the 12lbs of salt


----------

